# Pee Pee's Gayhouse



## Sylox (Aug 17, 2015)

Many lulz were had.

http://funnyjunk.com/movies/5629733/Pee+pees+gay+house/


----------



## Esorono (Aug 17, 2015)

...I have no idea what I just watched, I am not even sure what to think of it.


----------



## Byron (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a message for whoever made that video.


----------

